# Wie funktioniert "Web Aliasdomain"



## stefanw (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich bislang noch nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden habe, wie funktioniert das? Was bedeuten die Redirect Typen? Und was trägt man wenn nötig in den Redirect Pfad ein?

Ich habe eine Parent Domain und einen Alias eingetragen. Der Alias taucht nirgends in den Apache Configs auf

Danke für jeden Hinweis

SW


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2010)

Normalwerweise brauchst Du garnichts bei den Redirects einzutragen, da eine Aliasdomain genau das macht, was der Name sagt. Es ist ein Alias für die Webseite.

Zum Thema Rewrite Rules, Schau mal hier:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## st0ne (19. Okt. 2016)

Hallo ...entschuldigt wenn ich dieses alte Thema nochmals aufrufe aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht.
Ich habe auf meinem Server (Debian Jessie) mit ISPConfig 3.1
4 Webseiten angelegt die auch einwandfrei funktionieren. Nun wollte ich auf eine bestimmte Website eine Aliasdomäne anwenden.
Unter Aliasdomäne wir mir auch die angelegte als aktive Site angezeigt.
nur beim Aufruf kommt :  Fehler: Server nicht gefunden....
wo liegt mein Fehler?
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## nowayback (19. Okt. 2016)

*glaskugel an*
im DNS
*glaskugel aus*


----------



## st0ne (19. Okt. 2016)

....mal im Domäne DNS die Aliasdomäne hinzugfügt....mal abwarten...ich melde mich


----------

